# Does Delmedica Investments Singapore still exist?



## stumaclin (1 September 2015)

Can anyone tell me if this company still exists ? If so contact details would be appreciated.
Thanks
Stuart


----------



## Joe Blow (1 September 2015)

Did you try their website? 

http://www.delmedicainvestments.com


----------



## stumaclin (2 September 2015)

I'll try the website contact again. I haven't had a reply from them for almost a year.
Thanks


----------



## stumaclin (4 September 2015)

Website has no mail delivery. If anyone can help it will be appreciated.


----------



## moly (11 August 2016)

I have been trying to contact them for a long time. Cant seem to get hold of anyone on the old numbers or that on the website. Nothing has been posted since late 2013 - so who knows. 
I am now getting OS calls again about Linx going into B-rucy and thus delmedical shares are caught up in this. Am investigating it!


----------

